# giant hairgrass help



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Most of you know if you follow my journal (A Look at Nature) I'm setting up 7.2g Iwagumi/nature style set up. I know all ready giant hairgrass gets incredibly huge, especially for a nano tank. How would one trim this plant? Do I trim it from the base or trim the tops off? I never had this plant before.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

When I bought my corkscrew val and vesuvus I asked the seller the same question about trimming. I asked him if it matter where I cut it and he said, it's just like grass in your lawn. So if this is true for these wider leafed plants, I am going to say it's the same for the hairgrass. If you see the entire stem discolored I would trim it at the base, if its just discolored at the ends or is getting too long, trim it to the length you want it.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll try both and see what happens in the future. My original idea was to have red plants in back with greens in front. But looking at the giant hairgrass it's giving me ideas. Giant hairgrass background, Eleocharis parvula uncut midground, and Tropica Eleocharis sp. mini in front. I wanna give it that cascade effect.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My Giant hairgrass grows out of my tank but then it is burnt by the light so it sort of trims itself lol. But yes, it's the same thing as dwarf hairgrass, glosso, baby tears, you just trim it like grass. The ends will die and seal off, though it shouldn't be unsightly but it will make the plant bushier by forcing it to grow another shoot instead of working on that old blade.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Awesome, I'll give it a go then. Now I need some acrylic thin sheets for substrate dividers


----------

